# Cubfest Northeast



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Thought I'd post this here, it IS farmall related! 

*CUBFEST NORTHEAST 2004*
June 11, 12, and 13th At Chown's farm, Kierstead Mountain NB Canada.
Featuring FCubs, Loboys, and IH CubCadets, all letter series tractors welcomed.
Carb, governer, and Transmission rebuild workshops. Plowing, hilling, and wagon manuevering contests, with prizes.
Swap-meet, bring un-wanted goodies to sell or trade, find that piece you've been looking for!!
Friday night meet-and-greet, Saturday evening sit-down meal with
entertainment, Sunday wrap-up and lunch.
For Information: 
David Chown phone; (506) 433-5083, email [email protected]
Rudi Saueracker phone; (506) 853-5103, email [email protected]


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

OK, it took me a while, but I'm finally posting the link to the write-up on Cubfest Northeast. Cubfest


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks partsman it looked like fun. I like those white demonstrator cubs thats something you don't see everyday.:clap:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Yup,, they're pretty unique,, and there were 2 of 'em at the Cubfest!! One from a buddy nearby (it was his Grandfather's tractor), and one from NS.


----------

